

'The Last Black Man in San Francisco' Searches for Home in a Fast-Changing City - mxhold
http://www.citylab.com/politics/2015/05/the-last-black-man-in-san-francisco-searches-for-home-in-a-fast-changing-city/393329/

======
mxhold
_" Census numbers reveal a staggering 35.7 percent decrease in San Francisco's
black population between 1990 and 2010"_

I was surprised to hear it was this drastic.

